# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  احابة سؤال المحاضرة الاولى

## seif ahmed tarek

س:عرف مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية ثم بين باختصار النتائج القانونية المترتبة عليه؟

ج1:هو "لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً علي قانون"

                                                          ------------------------
ج2:النتائج المترتبة علي مبدأ الشرعية الجنائية:-

1- تفويض السلطة التنفيذية بنص خاص.

2- معرفة دور العرف في الجريمة و العقاب. 

3- معرفة دور الإتفاقات الدولية في التجريم و العقاب. 

4- ضرورة وضوح النص عند صياغته. 

5- منع تطبيق القوانين الجنائية بأثر رجعي.

6- منع القياس و التفسير الواسع ضد مصلحة المتهم.

7- وجوب بيان التهمة ومواد الإتهام في مواد الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة.

----------

